# secondo voi



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU



è reale la costruzione con il programma paint ?

inzomma puo' fare tanto?


ps. bella la colonna sonora eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bellissima!!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima!!


 
vero asu? ci correvo quando le gambe reggevano...


mi devo operare ai legamenti e non mi va...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vero asu? ci correvo quando le gambe reggevano...
> 
> 
> mi devo operare ai legamenti e non mi va...


anche io devo farmi operare e non mi va


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2008)

io mi devo ridurre il seno....vale lo stesso?
scusate l'OT imbecille ma nn ho resistito


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche io devo farmi operare e non mi va


 



andiam bene...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io mi devo ridurre il seno....vale lo stesso?
> scusate l'OT imbecille ma nn ho resistito


ne hai troppo o troppo poco per i tuoi gusti..


----------

